# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Reasons why people didn't follow up on posts

## tony h

Just a thought having trudged through various posts, not bothered to answer them but feeling bad that I have not given the OP a reason. 

SCENARIO
You see posts that have had many views but neither I nor the OP has got any clue as to why they haven't been answered. 

PROPOSITION
It might be nice to have a few qualitative reasons which show up as statistics rather than responses from individual reviewers eg:
- not my expertise
- problem will take too much time
- too verbose
- insufficient information
- you're having a laugh or poster needs to show some effort - maybe a euphemism for this one

It would help the OP to understand why they haven't got a response - and therefore (possibly) improve their question answering.
It would help other contributors to understand why they may be able to help when others haven't.



-

----------


## AliGW

In the case of the last three, people do very often post requesting clarification, so I don't think they are an issue. As for the other two, if the OP sees that there have been lots of views, but no responses, then he or she can bump the thread and ask what other information they need to supply or for some basic feedback. If there were some sort of drop-down box to garner statistics, I suspect that the majority of members would not have the time or perhaps even the inclination to fill it in.

----------


## oeldere

although I understand the reason of your question, I doubt if it would help.

most of the not responded questions are from new members, who don't read the forumrules (and tips to get a good answer).

if new members (in the hurry to get an answer), not read the forumrules and tips, above suggestions won't help them (since they won't read that either).

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi tony h 
Some good ideas that a lot of us would agree with. And I feel we / you / us should all be encouraged to put through suggestion. Hope that continues.
I think it is a good idea not to reply to a Thread if you do not have at least an initial answer,  ( with the current software ), so that the Thread can still be picked up with an Unanswered Thread Button search. But of course it is important that a very badly presented Request or one going against Forum rules should be answered somehow by a Mod or Admin. Of course if as AliGW suggested you are asking for additional info that is OK, but you should then have some intention of taking your help further should the OP give that info. I believe that that is the case, most people are responsible there....( If they see that the OP replies.........)

*This could be a way to implement your suggestions:*
 The possibility to have a Reply not recorded as a Reply to the specific problem. For example in the second Post, which would be reserved for that. A Button would be needed, I guess, to say “Comment on Thread”, rather than “Reply”. All the Info you suggest could be noted there. ( Maybe at some time some check box system could accomplish your statistical Info collecting, but I doubt enough people would bother to or have the time to use it ), 
And then that Reply, or replies in the second post  should not show up as a Reply, to keep the Reply as 0 recorded Replies. Any member should be allowed to add to that second post. It would be useful to have a check box to blend out that Post for clarity.
However all replies to this Thread should be notified to the OP, as currently in his UserCP (  http://www.excelforum.com/usercp.php  ) and by mail Notification if he has his settings to have that, 
( As long as the OP was notified of all replies... , then there would be no harm done if someone mistakenly did a Reply to his problem in the Second   “Comment on Thread” Post. )

So The way that could work , for example, is that the second Post would be reserved for any comments. Then the software should only count replies from Post #3

  The Marked as solved is totally useless for any purposes in this direction. It is very rarely used, especially by new OP’s and others. People answering a lot of Threads have probably got fed up with asking an OP to mark the Thread as solved. 

In any case, your suggestion would involve some considerable additional software or customising of the current Forum Software. 

Just now a quick look down the Posts in this Sub Forum suggest the Forum software is about to break down, or be broken down, or anyone accessing the Forum  may be infested by viruses.
Under those circumstances, good suggestions are somewhat academic.
But no criticism at all there , participation and making suggestions is good, IMHO. But sadly it would appear a totally lost effort just now. If things continue, then it would appear the only members here will be new ones asking questions..  Mostly badly prepared.

*Alan*

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

> Hi tony h 
> 
> In any case, your suggestion would involve some considerable additional software or customizing of the current Forum Software. 
> 
> 
> *Alan*



EF's Tech Team was just looking for a new challenge  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyle123

I'm sure they'll be right on it, as soon as they've finished removing all the malware from the forum  :Wink:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Although I'm 65, I'm not sure I'll see that in my lifetime

----------


## Kyle123

I'm 30 and I doubt I'll see it in mine!

----------


## tony h

It is nice to have a dream sometimes.

In my youth I spent 3 years truing to get Wellingtonia seeds to germinate. I eventually succeeded and got 18 trees established 3 of which dies in the hot summer of 76. The rest still live and I hope will outlive me, and my grandchildren's grandchildren.

Maybe then it might be done.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequoiadendron_giganteum

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I'm 30 and I doubt I'll see it in mine!



I used to be a lot younger than 30. That was ages ago, but still I cannot fathom out the logic of the attitudes of the People  or wot ( what ) ever  behind the Forum  
I think that says a lot.....  about...      :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## InvisibleMan

@tony h: the link doesn't seem to work, at least, not for me  :Frown:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> @tony h: the link doesn't seem to work, at least, not for me



Links *as well* do not alwys copy properly here at ExcelForum.... :Wink: 
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4156106

Just do a normal google search with a few bits of the given link and you will usually get it
Alan

----------


## tony h

> @tony h: the link doesn't seem to work, at least, not for me



maybe this one will

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequoiadendron_giganteum

----------

